# [SOLVED] Problem z kickerem po upgrade...

## dylon

Witam.

Zakurzylem dosc mocno system i po przerwie jakies 2-3 miesiace zrobilem upgrade systemu.

Przyznam ze zrobilem blad 0 nie spisalem sobie jakie pakiety z jakich wersji chce przekompilowac  :Sad: 

Teraz mi sie wysypuje kicker. Odpalony z palca pisze wiele znaczacym komunikatem  :Smile:  :

```
<dylon@dylon>:[~]% kicker

<dylon@dylon>:[~]% kicker: crashHandler called

KCrash: Application 'kicker' crashing...

```

za to "obsluga krytycznych watkow kde" juz jest troche bardziej rozgadana:

```
(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[KCrash handler]

#6  0xb6f98396 in QScrollView::horizontalScrollBar ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#7  0xb6f9cc0f in QScrollView::updateScrollBars ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#8  0xb6f9db6e in QScrollView::frameChanged ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#9  0xb6f3b675 in QFrame::updateFrameWidth () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#10 0xb6f3b96b in QFrame::setFrameStyle () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#11 0xb60c5cab in TaskBar::TaskBar () from /usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

#12 0xb60bb495 in MTaskBar::MTaskBar () from /usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

#13 0xb60c7d93 in MTaskBarContainer::MTaskBarContainer ()

   from /usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

#14 0xb60c6fea in MTaskbarApplet::MTaskbarApplet ()

   from /usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

#15 0xb60c714f in init () from /usr/lib/libmtaskbar.so

#16 0xb7ea2467 in PluginManager::loadApplet ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#17 0xb7e93868 in AppletContainer::AppletContainer ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#18 0xb7ea4dd7 in PluginManager::createAppletContainer ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#19 0xb7e87509 in ContainerArea::loadContainers ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#20 0xb7e898a0 in ContainerArea::initialize ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#21 0xb7eacc09 in PanelExtension::populateContainerArea ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#22 0xb7eae957 in PanelExtension::qt_invoke ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#23 0xb6e8d5c8 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#24 0xb71c0c9a in QSignal::signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#25 0xb6ea8046 in QSignal::activate () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#26 0xb6eaedcc in QSingleShotTimer::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#27 0xb6e2cf94 in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#28 0xb6e2e1cf in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#29 0xb7463f6a in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#30 0xb6e234f2 in QEventLoop::activateTimers ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#31 0xb6ddd480 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#32 0xb6e4428b in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#33 0xb6e2d591 in QApplication::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#34 0xb6e2d5be in QApplication::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#35 0xb7e9e95c in ExtensionManager::initialize ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#36 0xb7e9f46f in ExtensionManager::qt_invoke ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#37 0xb6e8d5c8 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#38 0xb71c0c9a in QSignal::signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#39 0xb6ea8046 in QSignal::activate () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#40 0xb6eaedcc in QSingleShotTimer::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#41 0xb6e2cf94 in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#42 0xb6e2e1cf in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#43 0xb7463f6a in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#44 0xb6e234f2 in QEventLoop::activateTimers ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#45 0xb6ddd480 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#46 0xb6e4430e in QEventLoop::enterLoop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#47 0xb6e441be in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#48 0xb6e2d52e in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#49 0xb7e7c5e3 in kdemain () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so

#50 0x080487e2 in ?? ()

#51 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#52 0xbfe22c34 in ?? ()

#53 0xbfe22ba8 in ?? ()

#54 0x08048819 in ?? ()

#55 0xb7f155e0 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2

#56 0xbfe22bb0 in ?? ()

#57 0xbfe22c08 in ?? ()

#58 0xb669c635 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
```

Rzucil mi sie w oczy problem z bibliotekami qt wiec je przekompilowalem i nic. Pozniej jeszcze wrzucilem starsza wersje qt (w portage niestesty sa tylko dwie (z galezi 3)) i nic.

Potem kombinowalem na podobnej zasadzie z mtaskbar-em tez nic  :Sad:  na koniec wrzucilem z_powrotem stara wersje kickera (oczywiscie z wymaganymi starymi kdelibs-ami) i...

ciagle nic.

Prosze o uruchumienie Waszych szklanych kul - moze Wam sie cos nasunie na mysl ?

p.s. oczywisice jak to zawsze przy zmianie wersji xorg-serwer cos sie skopie  :Smile:  Musialem wrocic do wersji 1.4.2 bo przy wyzszych moj trackball na usb umiera  :Smile: 

Pamietam ze przy zmianie z 1.3.x na 1.4.x umarla mi klawiatura  :Very Happy: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge --info.

----------

## dylon

emerge --info:

```
dylon ~ # emerge --info

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

Portage 2.2_rc11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r1-dylon i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r1-dylon-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Oct 2008 18:46:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     9999

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--warn-once"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/roslin /usr/local/layman/java-binary /usr/local/layman/synce /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amr apache2 ape asf berkdb bluetooth cairo calendar cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 irda isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos libwww lirc lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg tcpd theora threads tiff timidity truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse kbd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Przed chwila z pracy sobie jeszcze sprawdzilem i zglupialem...

kicker uruchomiony zdalnie przez ssh uruchamia sie prawidlowo... Przyznam, ze nic juz nie rozumiem  :Sad: 

[EDIT]

na zdalnym pulpicie via nx, kicker tez umiera  :Sad: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## luk4s

Co do Xorga - w nowym do obsługi myszki i klawiatury potrzebny jest też sterownik evdev:

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
```

W xorg.conf trzeba pozmieniać sterownik w sekcjach "InputDevice" na evdev oraz opcję "Device":

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"                                                 

    Option      "XkbModel"   "evdev"                                                 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "pl"                                                     

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

    Option "Core Pointer"              

EndSection
```

Co konkretnie należy wpisać w "Device" można sprawdzić wydając polecenie:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

Np. dla myszki będzie to:

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=09da Product=000e Version=0110

N: Name="A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:10.1-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ff0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=303

B: MSC=10

```

więc w /dev będzie to odpowiednio:

```
/dev/input/input4
```

Oprócz tego trzeba jeszcze zmienić w KDE układ klawiatury w: 

Centrum sterowania -> Ustawienia systemowe -> Regionalne i dostępność -> Układ klawiatury i tu z rozwijanej listy wybrać:

```
Evdev-managed keyboard
```

Restart X-ów i powinno latać.   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

P.S. 

A co do kickera, spróbuj usunąć katalog .kde (albo .kde3.5 jeśli .kde jest tylko dowiązaniem do niego), oczywiście wcześniej zrób sobie jego kopię   :Smile:  i zobacz czy kicker się odpali. Jeśli tak to może problemem jest jakiś plik konfiguracyjny...

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Co do Xorga - w nowym do obsługi myszki i klawiatury potrzebny jest też sterownik evdev 

 

bzdura.

----------

## luk4s

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Co do Xorga - w nowym do obsługi myszki i klawiatury potrzebny jest też sterownik evdev  
> 
> bzdura.

 

Ok, ja musiałem tak zrobić, inaczej układ klawiatury w ogóle nie działał, a to co tu przedstawiłem znalazłem na tym forum i googlu. I "u mnie działa".   :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

 *luk4s wrote:*   

> Co do Xorga - w nowym do obsługi myszki i klawiatury potrzebny jest też sterownik evdev:
> 
> 

 

eee tam. evdev-a uzywam ze wzgledu na trackballa ale evdev koniecznie potrzebny nie jest  :Razz: 

 *luk4s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co do kickera, spróbuj usunąć katalog .kde (albo .kde3.5 jeśli .kde jest tylko dowiązaniem do niego), oczywiście wcześniej zrób sobie jego kopię   i zobacz czy kicker się odpali. Jeśli tak to może problemem jest jakiś plik konfiguracyjny...

 

hmm akurat zawsze pilnuje jakie konfigi etc-update chce mi pozmieniac, a w tym przypadku nie bylo zadnych "istotnych" zmian. - aczkolwiek wieczorkiem, w domu  sprawdze.

----------

## luk4s

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm akurat zawsze pilnuje jakie konfigi etc-update chce mi pozmieniac, a w tym przypadku nie bylo zadnych "istotnych" zmian. - aczkolwiek wieczorkiem, w domu  sprawdze.

 

Nie nie, nie chodzi mi o pliki konfiguracyjne, które zmienia etc-update. Chodzi mi o te, które siedzą w /home/user/.kde.  :Razz: 

----------

## dylon

 *luk4s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie nie, nie chodzi mi o pliki konfiguracyjne, które zmienia etc-update. Chodzi mi o te, które siedzą w /home/user/.kde. 

 

Dzieki za naprowadzenie  :Smile: 

Po dlugich poszukiwaniach okazalo sie, ze to taskbar robil te problemy - wywalilem z konfiga kicker i problem znikl.

A teraz znowu info z archiwum X  :Smile: 

Po ponownym dodaniu taskbara do kickera... calosc uparcie dziala  :Smile:  i nie chce wywalac bledow jak wczesniej...

Jednym slowem SOLVED  :Smile: 

----------

